# أساسيات تصميم مطبخ متميز ....شاهد وشوف وش رايك



## مهم (7 فبراير 2008)

:2: :2: *أساسيات تصميم مطبخ متميز ....* :2: :2: ​ 

المطبخ اليوم قلب المنزل الحديث لا مجرد غرفة لإعداد الطعام , إنه مساحة مجهزة بأفضل التقنيات المريحة التي تسهل العمل فيه .
و من الناحية العملية إذا لم يكن المطبخ مدروس التقطيع و التوزيع سلفاً فلا شك أنه سيتطلب الكثير من الوقت و الجهد الذي كان من الممكن تفاديه من البداية …
لذلك قبل الشروع في عمل تصميم المطبخ يجب الأخذ بعين الاعتبار عدة أمور :
## من المعروف أن المطبخ مكان تكثر فيه الحركة و مهما كان تصميم مطبخك يفضل أن يراعى دائما عند تصميم المطابخ ما يعرف بمثلث العمل أو الحركة و ذلك لتحقيق سرعة و مرونة أكبر أثناء العمل في المطبخ 
فتأخذ الحركة داخل المطبخ شكل عملي أكثر كما انه يعمل على التقليل من عدد التنقلات داخل المطبخ و يجعلها مقتصرة على المهم و الضروري فقط ..
و هذا المثلث يسمح لشخصين على الأقل باستخدام المطبخ في نفس الوقت لغرضين مختلفين دون أن يضايق أحدهما الآخر أثناء حركته داخل المطبخ.
ما هو مثلث العمل ؟؟؟
--------------------
المعروف أن في المطبخ ثلاث محطات عمل أساسية هي : 
1- حوض الغسيل 
2- الثلاجة 
3- الموقد
و هذه المحطات هي ما يشكل رؤوس المثلث الثلاثة بحيث تقاس أضلاع المثلث من مركز كل من 
حوض الغسيل , الثلاجة , الموقد.
بحيث تكون الثلاجة في أقرب مكان للباب، فلا يضطر من يريد استخدامها للمرور إلى داخل المطبخ،
ويكون الحوض في أقرب مكان للإضاءة أو الشباك، أما الموقد ففي أقرب مكان لمصدر التهوية.
و لأفضل النتائج يفضل أن يتراوح محيط المثلث من ( 4-8 متر ) و كل ضلع للمثلث يجب أن لا يقل طوله
عن ( 1,25 متر) و لا يزيد عن (2.75متر).





## بالنسبة لتصميم المطبخ هناك خمسة تصميمات أساسية يمكن اعتماد أحدها على أساس معطيات كل حالة و حسب جغرافية المطبخ و مساحته …
1- اعتماد الخط المستقيم في المطابخ التي لا يتجاوز عرضها( 1,60م ) بحيث يكون الأثاث موزعاً كله على جدار واحد و بالتالي لن يحتاج لمثلث عمل لصغر حجمه عادة .




2- توزيع الموجودات على خطين مستقيمين متوازيين و هو حل مرغوب في المطابخ المستطيلة الشكل على أن لا يقل عرضها عن (2.40م) .




3- اعتماد تصميم على شكل حرف "L" و هذا التصميم مناسب للمطابخ المربعة أو المستطيلة فيتم توزيع الأثاث على جدارين يشكلان زاوية ….. و هذا أكثرها استخداماً لمرونة الحركة فيها .




4- يمكن توزيع الأثاث في المطبخ على ثلاث جدران من المطبخ على شكل حرف "U" و هذا الحل يسمح بتقريب منطقة مثلث العمل , لكن هذا التصميم لا يناسب المطابخ التي تقل مساحتها عن عشرة أمتار مربعة وهذا التصميم ممتاز لمن يريد أن يفتح شباك من المطبخ للصالة المجاورة .








5- و أخيراً المطبخ الجزيرة هو حل للمطبخ الذي تزيد مساحته عن 15 متراً مربعاً , و فيه يتم تجميع الأثاث وسط المطبخ فيبدوا أشبه بجزيرة و غالباً يستخدم هذا النوع في مطابخ المطاعم و الفنادق .




:77: :77: ولاتنسونا من دعواتكم :77: :77:​


----------



## وحش العمارة (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك اخي المهندس مهم على المعلومات 
.....كن فترة قرات هذة المعلومات ولكن دون توضيح صور مع الصور ................... فهمت بالضبت كيفية ترتيب المطبخ وتصميمة 
الله يوفقك اخي الكريم


----------



## مهم (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك ياوحش العمارة انشالله الموضوع بيكون فية فايدة لى الجميع 
وشكرالكى على الردود الجميلة


----------



## الجناحي (9 فبراير 2008)

رغم اني قمت بتصميم ديكور مطبخي الا انها المرة الاولى التي ارى فيها الطريقة العلمية في التصميم. الف شكر على هذا الموضوع


----------



## مايزنر (9 فبراير 2008)

شرح رائع وطريقة عرض ممتازة، شكراً على الإفادة


----------



## مهم (9 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك ياالجناحى على الرد


----------



## رياض450 (9 فبراير 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## مهم (9 فبراير 2008)

شكرا يامايزنرويعطيك العافية


----------



## مهم (9 فبراير 2008)

شكرا يارياض 450والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## رياض450 (12 فبراير 2008)

كثيرا ما يكون الذهب امام اعيننا وطريقة الحصول عليه اسهل مما نتصور لكننا لاننتبه له وننتظر من يبصرنا به، بارك الله فيكم جميعا وبارك الله فى كل من ساهم او يساهم فى المنتدى


----------



## الواثقة بربها (12 فبراير 2008)

موضوع جميل 

مشكور عليه


----------



## لمـ2007 ـــار (12 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير .....


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (13 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهم (14 فبراير 2008)

شكر يا اخ رياض وشكرا على الرد الجميل


----------



## مهم (26 فبراير 2008)

_شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا للـــــــــــــــــــــــجــــــــــــــــميع_


----------



## mohamed aseer (28 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على موضوعك ، موضوع جميل.


----------



## عبدالرحمن سامرائي (28 فبراير 2008)

برك الله بك وشكرا لك


----------



## الاصلى (28 فبراير 2008)

الموضوع متميز
شكرا لك
وادعو لك ان يظلك الله بظلة يوم لاظل الا ظلة


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (28 فبراير 2008)

يسلموووووو على الأطروحة الأكثر من راااائعة


----------



## مهم (29 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك يااخ محمد وجزاك الله خير ويعطيك العافية


----------



## مهم (29 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك يا عبدالرحمن وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهم (29 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك يالاصلى وهذا يدل على تميزك الرائع وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مهم (29 فبراير 2008)

شكرا يابقايا الاطلال ودائم ردودك اكثر من رائعة


----------



## alrashidi1000 (7 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووور بس هل يوجد برنامج لتصميم المطابخ


----------



## mohamed2009 (7 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## المغربية (8 أغسطس 2009)

جعلها الله لك في ميزان حسناتك
شكرا على المعلومة والشرح المبسط


----------



## tanyaaladol (9 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور هذا موضوع مهم كثير وياريت تكمل لباقي تصاميم غرف المنزل يعني غرف المعيشة وغرف النوم والحمامات


----------



## بويعقوب1771 (2 يوليو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الجرح العراقي (3 يوليو 2010)

شكراجزيلا

عمل رائع

الجرح العراقي


----------



## دعيج (27 يوليو 2010)

يعطيك العافية ,,,


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (27 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم مهّم، على هذا الشرح القيّم لموضوع توزيع عناصر تأثيث المطابخ.


----------



## arch_hamada (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك اخي المهندس مهم على المعلومات


----------



## civil devel (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررر يسلمووووو


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (17 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع حلو كتير 
بس كان المفروض هناك أدوات احدث دخلت على المطبخ مما يؤدي للتغيير في بعض الاحيان مثل:
ميكرويف , built in oven , work bench 
و أرى في المثال الثلاثي الأبعاد أن الثلاجة بعيدة عن الباب ... اليس من الأفضل أن تكون بجانبه ؟
فهو من حيث أساسيات فهو جيد جدا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## vulture1 (17 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا لك اخي المهندس مهم على المعلومات 
.....كن فترة قرات هذة المعلومات ولكن دون توضيح صور مع الصور ................... فهمت بالضبت كيفية ترتيب المطبخ وتصميمة 
الله يوفقك اخي الكريم*​


----------



## mgamal architect (17 أغسطس 2010)

thnxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## استشاري معماري (18 أغسطس 2010)

والله ابداااااع هندسي فريد يدخل فيه الابدااع النفسي مع الجانب الهندسي .......


صـرآأإأإأحـــة آهنيك على شغلك آلجميل

آخوك:استشاري معماري


----------



## الفنان الالكتروني (14 أغسطس 2011)

*كثيرا ما يكون الذهب امام اعيننا وطريقة الحصول عليه اسهل مما نتصور لكننا لاننتبه له وننتظر من يبصرنا به، بارك الله فيكم جميعا وبارك الله فى كل من ساهم او يساهم فى المنتدى*​


----------



## اميره2011 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرررررررا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الشرح المفيد


----------



## مهندس لؤي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------

